# طريقه عمل الماسكرا ضروري



## lamya_azmy (20 يوليو 2014)

هو انا كنت عايزه اعرف طريقه لعمل الماسكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يوليو 2014)

دائما اقول - ياليت صاحب السؤال يتنبه لشىئ هام - ذكر البلد - وتعليمه وهل طلبه بغرض الهوايه ام تصنيع منزلى ام صناعات صغيره - حتى يكون الشرح ملائم
- هذا ليس انتقاد ولكنه توضيح - عموما الماسكرا مشكلتها فى مهارات التصنيع والمعدات حتى ولو بسيطه - هذا بعد توافر التركيبه المناسبه - 
اى هناك الحد الادنى من المعدات المطلوبه للتصنيع حتى لو على مستوى المعمل والتجارب - ومن هنا اهمية الأجابه على الأسئله السابقه
منتظر الرد للمتابعه - ان احببت


----------



## lamya_azmy (30 يوليو 2014)

هو طلبي تقدر حضرتك تقول بغرض الهوايه و التصنيع المنزلي 

ولو حضرتك تقدر تقولي ع تركيبه اقدر ابدا بيها وتكون بسيطه وجيده ف نفس الوقت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يوليو 2014)

سنجرب تصنيع 3 تركيبات وسأترك الحكم على النتائج لكم. 

تركيبة بسيطه لعمل ماسكرا الرموش - عسل نحل - يمزج بالماء جيدا والنسب حتى القوام المناسب للاستعمال - ويضاف مسحوق حجر الكحل ( يتم سحقه بالهون منزليا) ويخلط بخلاطه سريعه للمزج الجيد - وكنا نطلق عليها تركيبة جدتى لتشابهها مع التركيبات الطبيعيه القديمه- ومازال البعض يطلبها حتى الآن 
وتتميز بازالتها بقطنه مبلله بالماء ولا تحتاج مزيل خاص يؤثر على من عنده حساسيه - طبعا عمرها قصير.

تركيبه اخرى اكثر تعقيدا - نحضر مشروب سكرى بالغلى - جزئين ماء وثلاثه اجزاء سكر ونترك الشراب ليبرد- ونحضر منقوع بزور السفرجل المغلى ونتركه يبرد - ونحضر صمغ عربى( بودره)- ثم قليل من اسود الكربون - وطريقة التصنيع تستدعى خلاطه سريعه - واجمالى التركيبه 200 جم تقريبا نبدأها
70 جم من شراب السكر البارد و15 جم من بودرة الصمغ العربى و45 جم من اسود الكربون وتخليط سريع حتى الامتزاج - ثم يضاف هذا الخليط الى70 جم من منقوع حبوب السفرجل البارد والذى تم غليه من قبل ويتم التقليب الجيد بالخلاطه - ولا داعى الى اضافة المواد الحافظه طالما اللاستخدام منزلى .

وتركيبه ثالثه أكثر تطورا.
وهى ايضا فى حدود 200 جم والتصنيع فى وعائين - الوعاء الاول يحتوى على 11جم فازلين و8.2 جم (paraffin oil ) و10 جم سليكون
و18.2 جم ستيارك اسيد ويتم التسخين على نار هادئه ( 60 درجه مئويه)
ووعاء آخر به 129 جم مياه و5.5 جم تراى ايثانول امين ويتم المزج والتسخين حتى 60 درجه ثم يتم اضافته الى الوعاء الاول عند نفس درجات الحراره ويضاف اسود الكربون 18جم ويتم المزج.
ثلاث تركيبات ولم اتطرق للتركيبات التى تصنع بالمصانع- سأنتظر الرد لمن يجرب - هل النتائج ترضى الحد الادنى من متطلباتكم- الاجابه معكم.


----------



## lamya_azmy (31 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جدا ع المعلومات دي ان شاء الله هجرب وارد ع حضرتك


----------



## zizomoka (1 ديسمبر 2014)

افادكم الله


----------

